# What To Do With My Moped



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all,
If any of you have read my previous posts (all two of them :relaxed you'll know that I will be moving to Italy later this year. Other than my husband and cats, one thing I'd like to bring with me is my moped/scooter. I will be bringing it into Italy from Belgium, so within the EU, and I myself am English. The moped is 49cc and is registered over here in Belgium, and I have owned it for around 7 years. What I'd like to know is: do I have to register it in Italy and will I need a license plate for it (as it is under 50cc I don't need a license plate in Belfium?) If I do need to register it, do any of you know how I go about doing that please, and what the costs are? And will I have to get a driving license? Again I don't have a license as it is not needed for under 50cc here. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mand1976 said:


> Hi all,
> If any of you have read my previous posts (all two of them :relaxed you'll know that I will be moving to Italy later this year. Other than my husband and cats, one thing I'd like to bring with me is my moped/scooter. I will be bringing it into Italy from Belgium, so within the EU, and I myself am English. The moped is 49cc and is registered over here in Belgium, and I have owned it for around 7 years. What I'd like to know is: do I have to register it in Italy and will I need a license plate for it (as it is under 50cc I don't need a license plate in Belfium?) If I do need to register it, do any of you know how I go about doing that please, and what the costs are? And will I have to get a driving license? Again I don't have a license as it is not needed for under 50cc here. Thanks in advance for your help!


probely cheaper to sell it and buy another one when you get here but i will ask


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks @pudd2


----------



## allan42 (Jan 5, 2016)

Regarding driver license, I found this _To drive a 50 cc scooter, you do need a license, a special one that even 14-year-olds can get. This kind of license is called a "patentino" (little license) in Italian. Getting this license if not just a matter of going into an office and filling out a form. You have to take a written test and a road test._


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks @allan42 My scooter is actually listed on the paperwork as 49cc. I don't mind having to get a license. I was really wondering whether it would be easier and/or cheaper to sell my moped before coming to Italy, and then getting a new one, together with my license, once I'm over there. I guess I would have to register my moped also.


----------



## allan42 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think it would spare yourself some trouble if you sold it and bought another in Italy. Vespa and Piaggio are made in Italy. You could probably get a nice one cheap.


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks @allan42 I'll bear that in mind. Trouble is, I love my little Vale (pronounced Val-eh, after Valentino Rossi) 
Incidentally, the one in the picture is nice but it's a bit pink for me haha!


----------



## allan42 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just an example, if you love your Vale, it could be worth any kind of trouble.


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------

